# Marnie, how is your filly doing?



## iluvwalkers (Apr 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]just wondering how your little filly is doing? have her legs started to straighten out? she is such a little doll




: . hope she is doing better



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not Marnie - but when I was up to see the baby donkeys on Sunday, I (of course) had to check out "Baby Bop" I couldn't believe how strong she has gotten, she gets up on those little legs and is a bit bossy to her Mom. She is so tiny and petite and just adorable!!

Marnie has a perfect place fixed up for her, she has shelter in the barn but can still get out for fresh air and sunshine. The other horses are close so Mom doesn't lack for companionship.

This little filly has a lot of determination, she is a fighter and I could see lots of improvement since the last time that I saw her. She eats completely on her own, no more having to hold her up to eat.

Marnie had the vet there last week to check her out and he was amazed at how strong she had gotten in such a short time.


----------



## Bassett (Apr 17, 2007)

I also was down to see her babies. Mandy and I went down last night. Little Bop , like Donna said, has come quite a way since I last saw her. I think she is much stronger but so heartbreaking to see poor little baby not being able to get up and REALLY run. She is just darling and so petite.



:

Her little donkeys are so cute. I just wanted one so bad. Some day.

Poor Marnie looks so tired. The one she is waiting to foal is so HUGE she can hardly breathe. I hope for her sake she had it last night before she explodes. :no: The mare, not Marnie :bgrin Marnie really has some nice animals.



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 17, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]i am glad to hear she is doing a little better. she is so darn cute. thank you both for the update. hopefully those legs will get stronger and stronger and she'll someday run and play. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 17, 2007)

Donna, What is exactly the condition called that she has and what did her vet tell her to do.(other then give her time) As you know I have been told by some its like Chilly had, and I spent alot of money trying to help her...all the vets who attempted surgery ALL said I had waited to long, but that was because of the first vet involved, and her telling me to "give it time", but throughout this time I was having a MRI and cat-scan done, and not just letting her lay and have a hard time getting around. Chilly was also able to get up and eat on her own, very strong, and quit a will to live, but her back legs always looked more like a jackrabbit would look. Has Marnie got a second opinion on her foal?. IMO, its not a very good idea to just let this foal lay and have a hard time with getting around. I would NEVER think of not doing everything possible to help my babies, but then again, thats me and obvious not what everyone would try to do. Can you post a pic of her? Corinne


----------



## Bassett (Apr 17, 2007)

Corinne, Please don't be so hard on Marnie. :no: She is doing all the proper things. She has been in horses for many years and it is heartbreaking to have something like this happen but she is not ignoring the issues at hand. You sound pretty critical of her. Not everybody does things the same. You may do things different, but Marnies way is what she does and her little Bop has come quite a way for the little amount of time she has been here. Marnie is the one who will have to post a picture unless she allows someone else to do it. Trust me she is a little darling, a real sweetheart.



: I don't mean to sound critical of you. If I have been, sorry. But Marnie is a real super person who is doing what she thinks is right.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 17, 2007)

Bonnie, I'm sorry but I dont know where you got that I am being hard on Marnie, and I dont know where you thought I was critical of her. :no: Marnie is the one who first posted about her foal, and now we are concerned...that is all, but Marnie has not come on with a update. If you had this foal and knew there might be another option to help her with surgery wouldnt you consider at least talking to a surgical vet and seeing what he has to say about it? Regardless if you have it done or not, or even just to talk to another vet and get a second opinion. Rather then letting her "hop" around. I have had one that sounds similiar to hers, and all I was trying to do is get her to see there is another option to maybe helping her, but the longer she waits by letting this baby lay around the harder its going to be. YES, I will definitely say we all do things differant, but regardless the animals welfare should come first , which I am sure is something we all agree on. Corinne


----------



## Marnie (Apr 17, 2007)

Give me a break, my computer has been down for a day and a half, Donna's son, Kelly, just left here a bit ago, after working on it for 3 hours to get it up and running.

It's not like I"m avoiding the issue.

Ok, the filly is doing better. Her back legs are still stiff and she's is down on them, she is not hopping around like a rabbit. she will not be drug 5 hours one way across the state to do MRI's and whatever else can be done for her. I will not pay thousands of dollars to try to fix an equine with bad legs and I will not lose my job over taking her ten hours back and forth. I work in a union shop and can miss limited time. I have an emergency found that is saved for a foaling mare that mare need a C section to save her life, I would not make this baby suffer through surgerys even if I were rich. If she can't heal, she'll be put to sleep in an easy, gentle way. I think that there's things worse than death like a miserable life. Now you may not feel like I do but that's a choice we all make in life, it's my choice and the way I feel. I am giving the baby every chance I can, within reason, it may not be what others would do but it's what I'm doing. OK?

thanks for being concerned, I'll let you guys know in another wk or two how she's doing.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 17, 2007)

Marnie, You dont have to go and get so upset about it. All we did was ask for a update, and I asked exactly what the problem was with your baby. NO ONE told you that YOU HAD to take off of work or spend any amount of $$ on your foal, its your foal and you can do what ever you want. I asked you if you got a second opinion ~~ that was it! And, yes, I did have a big vet bill with Chilly, but I know in my heart I tried everything I could to help her, and wouldnt of been comfortable with myself if I wouldnt of given her that chance! BTY, your not 5 hours from Madison,(Green Bay ~yes) and you were on the forum, after this topic was posted. So it did seem like you were avoiding the topic. But Donna came on and I asked, it was no big deal. There was also a topic on the horse forum asking how she was doing from a few days ago, which you never replyed to either. SO SORRY, we was concerned about your foal. Didnt think you would get so upset over asking how she was doing, but now we all know! Corinne


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 18, 2007)

GOOD LUCK MARNIE I HOPE YOUR FILLY CONTINUES TO IMPROOVE. SHE LOOKS LIKE A LITTLE DARLING



: CRYSTAL


----------



## Bassett (Apr 18, 2007)

Here we go, I know I will be criticized for this, but Corinne, this is what I meant. Not everyone CAN have the time off from work and the $$ to do this. Some people have to work away from their homes. I am wholeheartedly with Marnie on this one. You Did make it sound like everyone should do like you do, by saying" I would NEVER think of not doing---------". Sorry if I offended you but that was the way I took it. Maybe I took it the wrong way.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Marnie, how is the filly today? Is her hind end any better? I just hate this for you and the little sweetie. Were you going to try to get a second opinion? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just catching up on all of this since I haven't been on the forum in a few days. Hope we hear some good news soon.



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 18, 2007)

Bonnie, Yes, I do think you took it the wrong way. If you re-read my post my words were "I would never", meaning ME.I NEVER said ANYONE should do what I do. I NEVER told Marnie to take off of work or spend even a single dollar on her foal for a vet! Its her foal, she can do what she wants. But, I know alot of horse owners who work away from home but still would think of the horses welfare when it comes right down to it, and would want a second opinion, and there is nothing wrong with just talking to a vet and getting someone elses opinion, and I NEVER told her she HAD to do that either. I asked, if she got a second opinion. Marnie made it real clear she dont want to, which is fine. I have a right and a responsibility to take care of my animals the best way I can, and so do you and Marnie. Everyones way might not be the best for the next person. This forum is a place to learn and share experiences, well, I shared my experience with Marnie about Chilly, hoping it could help another foal. Some people would appreciate the help and info, (which I THOUGHT Marnie would) and some not.But that is what this forum is about learning, caring, and sharing, and we all try to help one another. I also want you to know Bonnie, we are not rich either,far from it~~ nor do I work outside the house, nor do I breed every single mare every single year to sell all the foals, but I still believe that every horse on my farm deserves the best of care that I can provide, and I do believe when a person has animals they take on the full responsibility with them,(vet bills would depend upon the individual and what they feel comfortable with) and I am sorry to say this but ~~if they cant do that they shouldnt have animals to start with, that is my opinion and how I feel, NOT saying everyone else has to agree with that at all, and I am definitely not pointing any fingers. ITS MY OPINION. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Apr 18, 2007)

Ohhhh, poor little baby :no:

I too am reading this for the first time.

I have a story to share with you Marnie...

So sad



we had a baby Jack born in Spring 2004

We knew almost right away that he was not right with the functioning of his back legs. At first we thought that the little guy just needed a bit more time to get his sea-legs. At a day old we just knew something wasn't right?? When he would get up and try to walk his right back leg had alot of movement in it as he walked and was splaying out from the hip ?? It was a strange site.

We called in a team of Vets that specialize in foals being lame. They came out ...took ultrasounds and x-rays and we discovered that the lil babe had a luxatted patella (tendon too long from Hip to Knee...tendon did not go into the groove of the knee)

3 Vets read the x-rays and they also consulted with a local hospital (Pilchuck Equine Hospital) who also read the x-rays. They all agreed that is what the poor little guy had. Surgery was an option. Actually it was reasonable...$4000.00 ( NO, we are not rich...but we felt we owed it to him..put it on a credit card and make payments) But we were told he would be gone and boarded at a hospital in Oregon for 4-6 months....hey for $4000.00 bucks we thought this bright eyed...alert little love deserved it. BUT then we were told the success of the surgery was iffy? and if it was sucessful...chances are he would have arthritic problems AND possibly other problems for the rest of his life do to his deformity.

He was put on Banamine while we made our decision. We knew then he was in pain since he was born because he just wanted to be a Donkey and he would drunkenly play till he just couldn't get up anymore(the Banamine took his pain away)...he was a sweetheart.



:

One of the saddest days of our lifes was to make the decision to put him down...the next saddest day was when he was 3 days old when he was put down



( I will NEVER get him out of my mind as the Vet is shaving his neck...he is just looking around at everyone like why are you holding me down..I want to go play. He even watched Jerry dig his grave) There wasn't a dry eye from anyone that day going through the process of putting him down....we all sat there and cried . Still makes me cry.

Do you think it might be something like this? I hope not...but you do need to know what is wrong. I didn't want this to be so sad...but I just wanted you to know my experience. Give that little baby a hug for me ~ Teri


----------



## Bassett (Apr 19, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, this is just silly. Get over yourselves. Marnie and Corrine have been friends for a good long time. Sometimes friends disagree or even argue, but folks that is between them. I didn't see where Corrine was dictating what Marnie should do just sharing her experiences as we all do in situations that are difficult. I am with Marnie on this. I wouldn't have 1000s of $$$ to spend on a foal in this situation either. Saying that here would most likely bring some harsh comments so I understand Marnie's reluctance. Sometimes you just have to trust in God and Mother Nature as to whether it was meant to be. This baby is not suffering or in terrible pain, I think everyone should make nice now and allow this baby to be, as well as my friends Corrine and Marnie. I'll shut up now. But my prayers are with Marnie and Nate and the sweet wee one and all who have troubles.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 19, 2007)

Bonnie, I would like to suggest that you read the above link on forum ETIQUETTI AND RULES. You really do need to quit this, I am tired of explaining myself to you. Corinne


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 19, 2007)

THANK YOU Debs



:


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Apr 19, 2007)

Hay Ce, you shouldnt have to explain yourself, you didnt do anything wrong. I didnt see where you told Marnie she had to do anything. Isnt this her sister posting? Basset, you should be ashamed of yourself. Ce is one of the nicest and most caring people you would ever want to meet and she takes excellent care of her animals, and has been known to help so many others as well. We use to kid her about her farm being called SHECARES MINIATURES. Jolee


----------

